# NSI-189: Possible Drug Used to Cure DP/DR.



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello guys,

Now it has been ages since I last visited this forum as I was trying out a lot of products / trying to pull myself out of DP/DR. I still haven't successed just yet but I've recently been taking this research chemical called NSI-189 which inhibits neurogenesis in the hippocampus as well as levels out sertain neurotransmitters in the brain that if imbalanced can lead to DP/DR.

Since I have been taking NSI-189 sublingualy I have noticed that my vision is much more clearer and that I can concentrate a lot more. It's believed that you have to keep on taking this stuff for quite some time daily at doses of 20mg (can be higher) in order to notice perminant effects. So far it is the only thing that has helped me the most and I just wanted to let you guys know about it. Here is the wiki link.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSI-189

You can infact find a lot more about what this drug does over at longecity on this topic:

http://www.longecity.org/forum/topic/58442-nsi-189/


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

Funky Buddha said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Now it has been ages since I last visited this forum as I was trying out a lot of products / trying to pull myself out of DP/DR. I still haven't successed just yet but I've recently been taking this research chemical called NSI-189 which inhibits neurogenesis in the hippocampus as well as levels out sertain neurotransmitters in the brain that if imbalanced can lead to DP/DR.
> 
> ...


This is called 'clutching at straws'. It seems so many people are looking for a 'magical cure pill' and are left disappointed time and time again. Face up to it. A pill is NOT going to retrain your mind! And that's what's required to step out of dp. It's NOT some 'imbalance in your brain's chemicals', and it's not b/c of some physical abnormality, it's b/c your mind is in a different pattern of thinking and reacting, to a 'normal' mind. And guess what? You can change that pattern just by talking and listening.

Don't poison yourself with this shit the doctors hardly know anything about. The brain is such a delicate organ and there's really very little knowledge about the chemical and electrical interactions within it. Don't fuck with that balance. No one really knows about the effects these man-made chemicals are having on your brain. They've hardly been tested. They don't really know about the short term effects and they sure as hell don't know about the long term effects..

Chances are most people here with dp have had a pretty rough time growing up and as a consequence we're wired differently to the 'norm'. At least you can be nice to yourself now and take care of yourself and change that pattern of negativity which we have programmed within us. Shovelling pills down your throat is not being nice to yourself. It sounds to me like an abusive pattern set up from childhood and you're continuing that pattern. Break out of it and take responsibility for your well being. That's something YOU have full control over. What you put into your body is your responsibility.

Be kind to yourself.


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

Well it seems to have helped a lot of other people I know over at Longecity to fix their DP/DR so if that's not being kind to yourself, what is ? You cannot just deal with your DP/DR by doing nothing about it otherwise it would have gone by now. It's working for me, and that's good enough.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

sensors said:


> keep in mind the people at that other site might be inducing their dp/dr by other stuff they are taking.


The other 'stuff' they're taking is not inducing dp, it's triggering their dp. There's big difference.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

sensors said:


> it is not exactly clutching straws. the pills might not be magic, but they can help if used right. they can be bad if used in the wrong hands and sometimes that happens.


Well, if you want to sit there and wait for a pill to be developed to cure your dp, that's up to you. Happy waiting. If I was you, I'd start the healing process right now&#8230; ohh and why not choose the path that been proven to work? Do you even realise there IS a way to cure dp?

I'd love to see the actual percentage of people that meds help. I bet you anything it's pretty low. And besides, pills don't cure dp. Don't be fooled. It's just masking the symptoms ok. Grow some balls and deal with your problems when they arise. Don't run away with mind altering medication...


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

Funky Buddha said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Now it has been ages since I last visited this forum as I was trying out a lot of products / trying to pull myself out of DP/DR. I still haven't successed just yet but I've recently been taking this research chemical called NSI-189 which *inhibits neurogenesis* in the hippocampus as well as levels out *sertain* neurotransmitters in the brain that if imbalanced can lead to DP/DR.
> 
> ...


Hey Funky Buddha,

glad to hear you're doing better. Just wanted to point out that NSI-189 does not inhibit neurogenesis, but induces it, but I presume this is what you intended to say.

Also, assuming sertain refers to serotonin, then I must say; I'm not aware of any serotonergic mechanism of NSI-189.

Just wanted to add my own experience:
I took it for 2 and a half weeks, at 30mg BID (twice daily) I believe it was. This was I believe the "freebase" form, as opposed to the phosphate form which I presume you are ingesting. I can't say I noticed anything. That said, neurogenesis generally requires a minimum of 4-6 weeks to become apparent subjectively, so I believe my trial was flawed in that sense. I still have some left, which I might combine with a cycle of Cerebrolysin soon. Ceretropic will be having it in a couple of weeks; I'll be buying more then in order to take it on a longer term.

How long is "quite some time", if you don't mind me asking?
Also, I must note that during the trial I did, I did not exercise. Exercise would probably significantly enhance NSI-189's effect; I would advise to do this concurrently.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

sensors said:


> what is the big difference? im curious.


You already had dp before you were triggered by a joint or whatever. The joint didn't make you dissociative, your past did.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

odisa said:


> Hey Funky Buddha,
> 
> glad to hear you're doing better. Just wanted to point out that NSI-189 does not inhibit neurogenesis, but induces it, but I presume this is what you intended to say.
> 
> ...


 .


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

odisa said:


> Hey Funky Buddha,
> 
> glad to hear you're doing better. Just wanted to point out that NSI-189 does not inhibit neurogenesis, but induces it, but I presume this is what you intended to say.
> 
> ...


Dear human guinea pig&#8230;. I doubt anyone really cares about your 'research'. So far all I've seen is failures and false hope.

One day you'll actually throw your medical books and articles away and understand what dissociation really is. Until then.. good luck and keep us posted on the state of your body and mind as you continue your 'ground breaking' testing you're carrying out on yourself. I need a good laugh every now and again. You know what they say.. laughter is the best medicine. So, thanks for that!

BTW have you learnt how to 'feel' anything yet?


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Malcolm said:


> Well, if you want to sit there and wait for a pill to be developed to cure your dp, that's up to you. Happy waiting. If I was you, I'd start the healing process right now&#8230; ohh and why not choose the path that been proven to work? Do you even realise there IS a way to cure dp?
> 
> I'd love to see the actual percentage of people that meds help. I bet you anything it's pretty low. And besides, pills don't cure dp. Don't be fooled. It's just masking the symptoms ok. Grow some balls and deal with your problems when they arise. Don't run away with mind altering medication...


I'm not sure why you're so angry at the OP.
I would not be here if a doctor had not given me Klonopin in 1987 or so. I am now 55. I stay at 6mg/day and have never changed that dose.
I had DP/DR since I was about 5 (episodic) then it became chronic. I had no help. No internet. But I had psychiatrists who diagnosed me immediately with DP/DR, GAD, and clinical depression.

In those early years Prozac hadn't even come onto the scene! (1975 - when I was first diagnosed)

There was no internet, no information, and I thought I was the only person in the world with this.

Despite the DP/DR, therapy, psychoanalysis, I got a BA and an MA and was working in LA when I could not funciton at all.

I planned my suicide down to the last detail. A doctor who was one of the founding members of the ISSMPD, now the ISSD-T (Google it) said, he saw success in individuals with DP/DR at an inpatient facility called Sheppard-Ptratt (he is still practicing there).

To make a long story short, I am far from cured. But I seriously would be dead if it weren't for that medication. Adding Lamictal some years later has also helped a lot.

It's my body, it's my life. As long as I'm well-informed, it is my choice to make.

Personally I don't understand why people here take X, pot, LSD, and god knows what else. To me that is poison, and don't think people aren't making money off of it.

There is NO SPECIFIC CURE for any mental disorder, or for MANY physical disorders.
I have also had breast cancer. I am almost a four year survivor. I am on a medication I must take for at least 2 more years to "increase my survival"

and the side-effects from the cancer med are worse than any psychiatric med I've ever taken. There is no cure for cancer. It goes into remission.

But I take a risk of recurrence of cancer or a lot of other problems.

Chemotherapy can kill you as well. Many cannot tolerate it, and it doesn't cure cancer. But it can extend life, and for many cancer never returns.

Be considerate of the choices other people make. The OP shared an experience.
I'm in a really bad mood tonight, and your response makes me especially irritated.
Sorry for ranting.


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

odisa said:


> Hey Funky Buddha,
> 
> glad to hear you're doing better. Just wanted to point out that NSI-189 does not inhibit neurogenesis, but induces it, but I presume this is what you intended to say.
> 
> ...


Hey, nice to hear from you again. Yeah basically I'm taking 20mg of NSI-189 to induce neurogenesis which really seems to help me a lot. The first time I took it I noticed my body felt a lot lighter and my mood was significantly increased along with better hearing (I was able to 'feel' the music) and my concentration had also improved dramatically.

I have been taking NSI-189 with some of this Trio mix which is also known to increase neurogenesis:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Premium-Organic-Chlorella-Spirulina-Wheat-grass-Trio-Amazing-Super-Greens-/171216931536?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&var=&hash=item27dd530ad0

The trio in the link above is also just generally good for health and removed a lot of toxic metals and such from your body which might also be contributing to DP/DR. I am doing all this with an hours worth of excersise. I've heard that it can also boost the creation of new neurons. It's best to drink a lot of water as well and stay away from the fizzy drinks while doing all of this. Water is best in general especially while using the NSI-189. I'm using vlk's NSI-189 which I think is freebase? I don't know but it's not the best one out there. Overall, I feel 30% more "with-it" and that really good seen as I'm only a week and a bit into it.

Clinical trials say it takes about 6 months to be completely cured "as this is when your hippocampus would be 20% bigger!" I have noticed it increases intelligence. I seem to be more wittier. Although my spelling hasn't improved much!  hehe

Also with that trio blend, it also reduces inflammation which I believe can also lead to DP/DR or atleast make it worse.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

*Dreamer* said:


> I'm not sure why you're so angry at the OP.
> I would not be here if a doctor had not given me Klonopin in 1987 or so. I am now 55. I stay at 6mg/day and have never changed that dose.
> I had DP/DR since I was about 5 (episodic) then it became chronic. I had no help. No internet. But I had psychiatrists who diagnosed me immediately with DP/DR, GAD, and clinical depression.
> 
> ...


Dreamer&#8230; Things have come a long way since the 1970's. Back then, from what I believe, there really wasn't an established treatment plan for helping people with dissociative disorders. But now there is. I'm not going to enter into an argument about the term 'specific cure' b/c that's not what I said anyway. This is the 3rd time I've mentioned this woman in the past couple of days... she's a member of this forum and goes by the name of 'Joan Smith'. Just to let everyone know, I'm not connected to her in any way. Joan offers therapy to people suffering from dp. She states she has recovered from chronic dp and trained as a therapist of some kind. She's one person who has recovered. Also, I'm pretty sure you'll find the stories of many others on this forum who've claimed they've recovered from dp. I communicate with others who have also recovered from dp and DID. I don't experience much dp/dr at all, and if I do I can get on top of it quickly. Therefore I'm quite comfortable in knowing there is a cure.

So, to tell the truth I'm quite shocked you'd even suggest dp is unrecoverable. I really am. It makes no sense to me b/c, as above, many people have recovered. I'm not talking about your dp, I'm talking about dp in general.

I agree with you that X and pot and LSD are chemicals. So is alcohol btw. You must also agree that most (if not all) pharmaceutical medication is poison to our bodies also. Correct? This is exactly why I say "choose your poison', meaning, however you want medicate your going be putting poison into your body. I say it to myself also, b/c I believe it to be true. (I don't put natural medication in this basket. It's not poison). Therefore I agree with what you said about it being your body and however you treat it is up to you. Choose your poison. I do, and it works for me.

Why do I attack this thread? B/c it really is 'grasping at straws'. How long have the scientists been working on a medication for dp? 20, 30, 40 years? They haven't got very far have they? If I was suffering severely from dp, I would not be waiting around for some med that's going to work and I certainly wouldn't be experimenting on myself as others here do. I mean, they don't even have a dp specific med to trail yet do they? And when or if they do, how long is it going to be before it's actually on the market? Years and years no doubt! So. Why do I attack this thread and others like it? B/c it's like dangling a carrot in front of people who grab onto this false hope that this kind of study gives. Let the scientists do their work, and in the meantime, why on earth would you choose to ignore something that DOES WORK??

Yes I agree, be considerate to other people &#8230; and don't offer false hope by talking up some study that has no legs to stand on.

Sorry I ruined your evening Dreamer&#8230; Hope you have a nice day today.


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

Malcolm said:


> Dreamer&#8230; Things have come a long way since the 1970's. Back then, from what I believe, there really wasn't an established treatment plan for helping people with dissociative disorders. But now there is. I'm not going to enter into an argument about the term 'specific cure' b/c that's not what I said anyway. This is the 3rd time I've mentioned this woman in the past couple of days... she's a member of this forum and goes by the name of 'Joan Smith'. Just to let everyone know, I'm not connected to her in any way. Joan offers therapy to people suffering from dp. She states she has recovered from chronic dp and trained as a therapist of some kind. She's one person who has recovered. Also, I'm pretty sure you'll find the stories of many others on this forum who've claimed they've recovered from dp. I communicate with others who have also recovered from dp and DID. I don't experience much dp/dr at all, and if I do I can get on top of it quickly. Therefore I'm quite comfortable in knowing there is a cure.
> 
> So, to tell the truth I'm quite shocked you'd even suggest dp is unrecoverable. I really am. It makes no sense to me b/c, as above, many people have recovered. I'm not talking about your dp, I'm talking about dp in general.
> 
> ...


Still you have nothing to back-up your claim that this woman has actually helped anyone, and neither do you have anything that states other people have recovered from DP/DR without medication. Why are you giving false hope, and in fact not helping at all because you talk about this woman but it isn't getting anywhere ? How is it suppose to help us recover from DP/DR? P.S. I know that some people have recovered from DP/DR without medication but that depends on the specific individuals triggers of the DP/DR. Maybe a change in diet and everything else would also be quite adequate in helping with DP/DR but that's not related to my topic and I would be going off topic.

How do you even know that you have DP/DR? You say that you can "manage" it when it comes back but you're forgetting that DP/DR is mostly chronic and if you say that you can get rid of it by doing nothing then to me that doesn't sound like DP/DR. What are your symptoms?

You also state that you wouldn't want to wait for a medication that will work, but isn't that the point of this topic ? A medication to help cure DP/DR. It has been a struggle for people to come up with a one-solution fix for DP/DR because it's caused by different things and quite honestly their isn't one. It's a 50/50 chance that NSI-189 will work for you but all I can say is that lots of people I know have recovered from their DP/DR state by using it. If you want proof I will happly give you it. It's stupid to rule out the use of medication just because "your" DP/DR goes away without medication. As you've previously stated it's caused by multiple triggers in which you'll need different measures in order to tackle it at its roots.

How is it false hope? It's a medication has has been known to help people suffering from DP/DR and quite honestly I don't see you providing a better solution. Doing nothing and sitting there waiting for it to go away just isn't going to work, which is why you still have it. You want proof that it works? Then I will give you the proof.


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

CherryBlossom said:


> I'd never toxicate my brain with chemicals ! 5


Your brain is already toxicated with chemicals! Near on everyday life has chemicals in which you consume one way or another! lol

http://www.womensvoices.org/avoid-toxic-chemicals/15-toxic-trespassers/


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

Funky Buddha said:


> Still you have nothing to back-up your claim that this woman has actually helped anyone, and neither do you have anything that states other people have recovered from DP/DR without medication. Why are you giving false hope, and in fact not helping at all because you talk about this woman but it isn't getting anywhere ? How is it suppose to help us recover from DP/DR? P.S. I know that some people have recovered from DP/DR without medication but that depends on the specific individuals triggers of the DP/DR. Maybe a change in diet and everything else would also be quite adequate in helping with DP/DR but that's not related to my topic and I would be going off topic.
> 
> How do you even know that you have DP/DR? You say that you can "manage" it when it comes back but you're forgetting that DP/DR is mostly chronic and if you say that you can get rid of it by doing nothing then to me that doesn't sound like DP/DR. What are your symptoms?
> 
> ...


Wow.. what a bunch of crazy questions.

Nothing to back up my claim? What do you want? Do you want me to bring these people around to your house so they can tell you in person? Or are you one of these people who need a scientific research paper in the Lancelot before believe anything? Jeez Louise. Here's an idea. Why don't you just read there claims on this forum?

People saying they've recovered. Is that false hope? Hmm.? Not sure where you're coming from there. Not sure if you do either.

I never once said any of these people claimed to have gotten over dp without using meds even though I'm sure some have. I never did say I've recovered without medication. I self medicate when I feel like it. That's a form of medication isn't it? I'm not sure you read what I said. This is stupid answering these nonsense questions..

I have a dissociative disorder that has been clinically diagnosed and I've been doing intensive therapy for 4 years... Maybe it's a pure coincidence, I don't know, but I learn techniques how to manage dissociation. Maybe therapy is like magic? Or maybe I just have a great psychologist? You get to choose..

Yes.. everyone's dp is different. Triggers and all. Next...

Your last paragraph&#8230; Sure meds seem to help some people with dp, but they sure as hell don't cure it (like the title of your topic says). Yes i agree sitting there and waiting for dp to go away won't work. That's why I've spent the last 4 years in therapy once a week and don't have any trouble with dp. Who's laughing now?

I couldn't really care if you have proof, so you don't have to bother making up any bullshit stories.

There was probably more to talk about.. but I couldn't be fucked.


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

Malcolm said:


> Wow.. what a bunch of crazy questions.
> 
> Nothing to back up my claim? What do you want? Do you want me to bring these people around to your house so they can tell you in person? Or are you one of these people who need a scientific research paper in the Lancelot before believe anything? Jeez Louise. Here's an idea. Why don't you just read there claims on this forum?
> 
> ...


Wow sounds like someone has the case of small mans syndrome... You are the most naive person I've spoke to on this forum thus far... If you don't like my methods then don't comment on my thread. I'm just discussing my view on a research chemical that has helped me and others a lot with my DP/DR and some it has cured their DP/DR.

You're telling everyone to not take medication and that it's poison, yet you said that you self medicate yourself, that's pretty ironic. Stop giving people false information about medication not working, because it does and your way isn't the only way and isn't the best way to treat DP/DR as it has multiple triggers. Now, shut up and go feed your ball shit to others elsewhere.

And yes, I'm laughing at you. Because you sir are an asshole! And you say that you self medicate to "manage" your DP/DR and somehow I don't think that's getting rid of it or curing it. So yes, I'm laughing! Hahaha you're a joke!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2014)

Funky Buddha said:


> Wow sounds like someone has the case of small mans syndrome... You are the most naive person I've spoke to on this forum thus far... If you don't like my methods then don't comment on my thread. I'm just discussing my view on a research chemical that has helped me and others a lot with my DP/DR and some it has cured their DP/DR.
> 
> You're telling everyone to not take medication and that it's poison, yet you said that you self medicate yourself, that's pretty ironic. Stop giving people false information about medication not working, because it does and your way isn't the only way and isn't the best way to treat DP/DR as it has multiple triggers. Now, shut up and go feed your ball shit to others elsewhere.
> 
> And yes, I'm laughing at you. Because you sir are an asshole! And you say that you self medicate to "manage" your DP/DR and somehow I don't think that's getting rid of it or curing it. So yes, I'm laughing! Hahaha you're a joke!


Here're 2 things I don't suffer from.. Fools and dp.

You've taken almost everything I said completely out of context. Maybe you should actually read what I've written before you respond, b/c your comments don't make sense.

Can you give us all some proof of the results from this medication you're taking about? Also, can you explain to me (and everyone else who's interested) how a medication removes triggers?

I don't really care about your insults. I'm way too old and wise to let that bother me.

Ohh on self medicating. A few beers a week and a joint or 2 every couple of weeks is all I have. That's it matey. I trust the strength and knowledge I've built over my lifetime, and I don't have any need or desire to fry my brains with constant use of medication of any sort. To me, a couple of beers, the occasional smoke and talking therapy is certainly a far better option than being stuck on multiple mind altering medications for years and years. You're choice though, if you think 'blow your brains out meds' are a better option, well that's your business. I just don't want to be around when you try and stop, that's all...

I hope you understand that anyone who has a beer or a joint, party pills, or even a coffee for that matter, is self medicating. Most people self medicate to some degree. Don't blow things out of context ok?

Looking forward to you next instalment..


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

wow how did you get your hands on that, real good contacts you got there.. i will follow this with interest

and btw i dont listen to malcom, he is kinda making a fool out of himself


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

btw how to get if youre in europe?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2014)

Having trouble finding your proof FunkyBuddha?

Don't forget. We want proof of people who've been cured, not just relieved.


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

Is it just me or is this topic essentially turned into a pissing contest of: "MY WAY OF RECOVERING FROM DP IS BETTER THAN YOUR WAY OF RECOVERING FROM DP!".

Think it's been established that DP isn't the same for everyone, and the underlining problems/triggers aren't identical for everyone either. That kind of implies that there isn't a one size fits all method of recovery.

Medication has helped some with DP and to me they're perfectly entitled to make others aware of what's worked for them. It's not my or anyone else's place to preach that their choice method of recovery is the wrong one.


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

Malcolm said:


> Here're 2 things I don't suffer from.. Fools and dp.
> 
> You've taken almost everything I said completely out of context. Maybe you should actually read what I've written before you respond, b/c your comments don't make sense.
> 
> ...


How have I taken everything you said out of context, and there's nothing wrong with my comments you just need to learn how to read them properly! What do you mean by "medication you're taking about?". I think you mean, "medication I'm talking about", it's "talking" not "taking" you need to learn how to spell while you're learning how to read! Hah!

Hmm, so you're interested in this medication are you ? If that's the case why are you giving it a bad name by saying it wont work on dissociative symptoms? Just to let you know your way of self medicating by using weed and alcohol is crap. Weed and alcohol can cause and if not make DP/DR worse! Cannabis use has been linked with schizophrenia and memory loss, alcohol isn't that great either.

Old and wise? No. An idiot who believes in false information, yes. It isn't your methods that are annoying me, because I couldn't care less how you're self medicating yourself it's the fact that you're giving a lot of decent people rubbish advice on how to treat their symptoms when all they're doing would be making them worse!

And if you want proof, just Google nsi-189 trials and results or something like that and you can dig the information out yourself. If anyone wants to know more just PM me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2014)

The comments on this post just strengthen my resolve to never take psych meds. I've never witnessed so much 'putting words in ones mouth', or distortions of what's being said. I'm being attacked for things I didn't even say. Pheww. Obviously people don't like being challenged here.

I mean.. why are people ramming down my throat 'triggers are different for everyone you know? Of course they are. Did I say anything about triggers anyway? You know what? I've been on this forum for about 3 years all up, and I've never (apart from myself) heard ANYBODY talk about ways to reduce or remove triggers! Not one! Whoa&#8230; Why not? That's a huge part in healing from dp, to break the triggers. Not many people even seem to have any idea what to do about them. I bet most psych medicated people can't even focus enough to find their triggers in the first place. Instead they sit there almost constantly triggered and don't even know why, or how to reduce it. Come on peoples. This is important stuff if you want to recover. And I can tell you a psych med WILL NOT remove your triggers. If anything they're going to mask the ability to focus and feel where and what the trigger is and that gives you no hope to recover from them.. So, you remain stuck. How often have you heard that? I'm stuck?

I was on psych meds for 3 1/2 years. I've been in psych hospitals totally defeated by dissociation and I was getting nowhere until I found a great therapist who worked 'with me' and 'listened to me'. I've never been clearer since I stopped meds and focused on what my body needed to heal and guess what? I don't really suffer from dp anymore. My story is not unique. My story is typical of the mistakes the mental health sector make trying to help people recover from overwhelming dissociation (dose 'em up on meds). And don't give me this shit about a few beers and smoking a joint a week and how I'm messing myself up even more. Oh come on. Really? That's stupid. Go back and read how often I do that...

Honestly Funky Buddah. Are you really attacking me over a single spelling mistake? OMG. Have a read little read through your posts. They're riddled with spelling mistakes. Who the hell cares? Not me. Get over it.

Funky Buddha You mentioned my 'false information' What do you mean by that? And my rubbish information? Give me an example of that too.

I looked up NSI 189 and all I could see was a bunch of info about this drug being trialled. That's not proof of the efficacy of the drug . And besides, it seems to be for depression? I couldn't see any references to dissociation. Correct me if I'm wrong, but is it actually targeting dissociative disorders? As I understand, they carry out quite a few trails before the results are published. If this drug gets over the line and performs some miraculous cure on people.. cool. But I not going to hold my breath though..

Tanith.. This argument is NOT about 'my way's better than yours'. It's about a claim that this drug can cure dp/dr. Like I said earlier. It's about dangling a carrot in front of vulnerable people, who sit there hoping they can do this drug, meanwhile they could be healing using proven methods, ie talk therapy. People have been waiting for decades for a psych med. And they're often sitting on the next best thing (ssri's, anti anxiety meds etc) and struggling like all hell. I feel sorry for people stuck in this space. Really sorry.. b/c I've been there and it ain't fun!


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

Malcolm said:


> The comments on this post just strengthen my resolve to never take psych meds. I've never witnessed so much 'putting words in ones mouth', or distortions of what's being said. I'm being attacked for things I didn't even say. Pheww. Obviously people don't like being challenged here.
> 
> I mean.. why are people ramming down my throat 'triggers are different for everyone you know? Of course they are. Did I say anything about triggers anyway? You know what? I've been on this forum for about 3 years all up, and
> 
> ...


QUOTE: "I've never (apart from myself) heard ANYBODY talk about ways to reduce or remove triggers! Not one! Whoa&#8230; Why not? That's a huge part in healing from dp, to break the triggers. Not many people even seem to have any idea what to do about them."

Okay I agree with that part totally.

QUOTE: "I bet most psych medicated people can't even focus enough to find their triggers in the first place"

You even said it yourself, DP/DR can be caused by multiple triggers. If their trigger can be healed by taking drugs, then why the need to focus on it ? That would just make it worse, surely ?

QUOTE: "I was on psych meds for 3 1/2 years. I've been in psych hospitals totally defeated by dissociation and I was getting nowhere"

Just because the medication that use was on didn't work doesn't mean that you should give up hope on all medication. I know some medication can make DP/DR worse but that's where NSI-189 is different. NSI-189 can be used for DP/DR although it's mainly used for depression. NSI-189 levels out all of your neurotransmitters which can be related to DP/DR if they're not correct. Also, NSI-189 increases the hippocampus by about 20% which is believed to help when it comes to DP/DR. You have your way of treating your symptoms of DP/DR because mine and yours are caused by different triggers. Pretty much why most people get into arguments on here.

When I say false information and rubbish information, what I meant was that it couldn't really be justified that your methods work or are proven to work. I mean it just doesn't make sense how a few words can get rid of physical symptoms. Their is nothing to go by, all you say is "talk therapy" but we need more in-depth details about it.

Here is the study to NSI-189:

http://www.longecity.org/forum/topic/58442-nsi-189/

It's used for DP/DR. It helps a lot.

P.S. I don't think SSRI are really all that good for DP/DR. All they do is make you feel happier by increasing serotonin and all that's for would be to reduce the stress that people have which can cause DP/DR but all SSRI are doing is putting your chemical balance out of sync. NSI-189 works on all of the neurotransmitters and levels them out.

Also, as for the weed. If you're not going to give it up them I insist that you use a low THC / high CBD strain. Cannabidiol can increase neurogenesis as well but not as good as NSI-189.


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

Funky Buddha said:


> QUOTE: "I've never (apart from myself) heard ANYBODY talk about ways to reduce or remove triggers! Not one! Whoa&#8230; Why not? That's a huge part in healing from dp, to break the triggers. Not many people even seem to have any idea what to do about them."
> 
> Okay I agree with that part totally.
> 
> ...


 The value of talk therapy comes from emotional release. People with DP/DR are often introverted and have other personality traits that limit their ability to express themselves which causes a constant build up of stress, and that alone can cause many problems, anxiety depression ect. People make the mistake of going into talk therapy and having emotionless conversations, and then give up before they get anywhere near the point where they are comfortable enough to be open with their therapist and have a solid emotional release. On top of that. the therapist can only work with what's given to them, so the person seeking help has to have at least a vague idea of what their problem is.

Emotional release is important because it's the best way to release built up stress, which as I said before, can cause a lot of problems for people.


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

Well, I have noticed that I don't like to show my love for people and that kinda effects my life dramatically. It's like, when I try to it's like I feel weak for showing my love to people. It's like you don't want to give yourself to the other person or people you love. I've noticed I'm picky with who I share it with and don't bother anymore because it's a bitch when you end up getting hurt by the other person and you just have to make up some false delusion in order to get over it as to say they or what ever wasn't good enough.

It's hard to express emotions in general anyway. All they do is get in the way of things. :/

Although I have noticed that emotions can cause you to over think which is rather annoying.


----------



## didep (Jul 1, 2011)

Phenytoin also reverses the damage in the hippocampus by stress. It could be a treatment for dp / dr?


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

didep said:


> Phenytoin also reverses the damage in the hippocampus by stress. It could be a treatment for dp / dr?


NSI-189 works differently in which that wouldn't do the same thing. NSI-189 is specific for mental health conditions such as DP/DR. Phenytoin doesn't cause neurogenesis nor does it balance out the neurotransmitters.


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

Funky Buddha said:


> Well, I have noticed that I don't like to show my love for people and that kinda effects my life dramatically. It's like, when I try to it's like I feel weak for showing my love to people. It's like you don't want to give yourself to the other person or people you love. I've noticed I'm picky with who I share it with and don't bother anymore because it's a bitch when you end up getting hurt by the other person and you just have to make up some false delusion in order to get over it as to say they or what ever wasn't good enough.
> 
> It's hard to express emotions in general anyway. All they do is get in the way of things. :/
> 
> Although I have noticed that emotions can cause you to over think which is rather annoying.


There could be a lot of reasons why you think this way, it's not something I have particularly struggled with, so I can't really give you any specific advice. I recommend searching for articles that describe similar thought patterns, they can help guide you in finding any emotional issue these particular thought patterns are rooted in.

On your own, you should try and think back to when you began believing that showing love to other people was a bad thing to do.

The kind of people who avoid emotions because they get in the way or cause problems are the ones who felt they had to be the strong stable person who doesn't show any emotions to get through hard times. This becomes habitual after a while, even when things are going well. Other times people are afraid of their emotions because they were punished for being expressive, or being overly emotional caused them problems; whether it was them being overly emotional or someone else.

It'll take quite a bit of thinking and research, but in time you can figure out why you think this way and fix it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2014)

Pyrite said:


> There could be a lot of reasons why you think this way, it's not something I have particularly struggled with, so I can't really give you any specific advice. I recommend searching for articles that describe similar thought patterns, they can help guide you in finding any emotional issue these particular thought patterns are rooted in.
> 
> On your own, you should try and think back to when you began believing that showing love to other people was a bad thing to do.
> 
> ...


This is great advice! A lot of people on this site have trouble expressing love.

I watched a speech by Cathy O'Brien (trauma survivor) last night and she talked about 'love and truth' being major keys to recovery. They're 2 things trauma survivors have probably missed out on when they were growing up. You have to love yourself first though, before you can love others..


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2014)

Funky Buddha said:


> QUOTE: "I've never (apart from myself) heard ANYBODY talk about ways to reduce or remove triggers! Not one! Whoa&#8230; Why not? That's a huge part in healing from dp, to break the triggers. Not many people even seem to have any idea what to do about them."
> 
> Okay I agree with that part totally.
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining how this drug is meant to work. Ha, who knows maybe it WILL work. Guess I'll have to eat my words then huh?


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

didep said:


> Phenytoin also reverses the damage in the hippocampus by stress. It could be a treatment for dp / dr?


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12810345 I wouldn't think so. Tianeptine, however, is quite interesting.


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

Fun-fact: NSI-189 is derived from niacinamide (vitamin B3), and pyrazine (found in some traditional Chinese herbs).


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

Please continue all discussion regarding the ethics etc. of this matter here


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello,

I would just like to take my time and hopefully revise my current experience with JDTic. Now, when I first brought this stuff for DP/DR it wasn't what I was looking for due to the negative side-effects. But, as time went on I have now found a different vendor in which I can use the JDtic without any of the VT documented.

If you ask them nicely, ( or in fact, I will ask them for you ) they will make a solution in which you can use under your tongue and overtime, your DP/DR will hopefully have gone. Now, let's get this clear. When you first take the stuff, it will be at its most strongest because your body is new to it so I recommend a low dose, but this vendor (very well known and great support) will help you with any problems you have.

In addition, you might not even feel anything at all for the first couple of doses. You might just feel a tad drunk with slight mood uplift. But anyway, you need to be able to take this stuff at 500mcg (which is half a MG) or 1MG. I strongly recommend using 500MCG to start with, just to see how it effects you. If all is well then you can move up to 1MG the next day to get stronger Anti-dissociative effects.

I have been taking this stuff for a week now, which is roughly how long it takes to see any real form of effect take action. I tell you now 100% honestly, this stuff is better than any form of anti-depressant I have ever taken... Period! I just feel good.

Anyway, you can buy it from here:

http://teamtlr.com/opioidergics/9-jdtic-2hcl.html

If you have any questions about it, then email them here:

[email protected]


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

Here is an experience report:

Here's one account:

*Early JDTic Research*

Subject is administering no other neuropsychochemical substances of significant note; no history of any recreational or prior significant psychoneurochemical drug use:
Subject has a multitude of pressing and beyond extreme stressful life conditions
Day 1 ~3:00pm
T0 = Subject administered ~250mcg JDTic subL 1.25mg/ml Hydroalcoholic solution (~0.2ml)
T+ ~5-10 minutes = Subject feels a body warmth sensation, very minor increase in heart rate, no other discernible changes
T+ 5-6hrs. = Subject feels a bit of a very pleasant dopaminergic motivation and 'potentness'/mood-elevation
T+ 6.25hrs. = Subject administered a substance that can tend to make one feel a sense of being unwell and create an 'off-feeling'
T+ 6.5hrs Subject administered ~375mcg JDTic subL 1.25mg/ml Hydroalcoholic solution (~0.3ml)
T+ 6.5hrs + ~5-10 minutes = Subject feels again body warmth sensation, almost no noted increase in heart rate, mood elevation maintains
T+ 6.75hrs = Subject feels relaxed and at ease with a pleasant sense of mood, uplift
T+ 8hrs = Uplift in mood persists

Day 2 ~10:30am
T0 = Subject administered ~300mcg JDTic subL 1.25mg/ml Hydroalcoholic solution (~0.2ml)
T+ 3 minutes = Subject administered a substance that can tend to make one feel a sense of being unwell and create an 'off-feeling'
T+ ~5-20 minutes = Subject feels perhaps a very minor body warmth sensation, no increase in heart rate; notable uplift in mood/drive

T+ 12hrs = Subject administered ~500mcg JDTic subL 1.25mg/ml Hydroalcoholic solution (~0.4ml)
T+ 3 minutes = Subject administered a substance that can tend to make one feel a sense of being unwell and create an 'off-feeling'
T+ ~5-20 minutes = no increase in heart rate; notable uplift in mood/drive continues to persist

Day 3 ~8:00m

T0 = Subject administered ~700mcg JDTic subL 1.25mg/ml Hydroalcoholic solution (~0.6ml)
T+ ~5-20 minutes = Subject feels no notable significant concerning effects, no increase in heart rate; notable continued uplift in mood/drive


----------

